# Kenyan Roaches



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

I recently picked up some Kenyan Roaches from GlassBox at the National Amphibian Expo in Indy. Does anyone here have any experience colonizing/feeding from this species? 
I feel like I'm safe in assuming the roach basics are the same. Heat, moisture, and cleanliness. I've kept a handful of different types of roaches over the years and these have proven to be good starting points. GlassBox recommends temperatures in the mid to high 80's, but that's as far as their advice goes regarding specifics. 

Just testing the waters to see if anyone has developed any tricks over time as I'm new to both the boards here and this species. 

Thanks! 

-Arthur


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I have these guys, also bought from GlassBox over a year ago when FrogDay was over at the Staten Island Zoo. They're very easy, and yes, standard roach care applies. I keep them pretty moist. I haven't experimented much to see if I could increase production, but they don't breed super quickly for me. I just feed from the colony as an occasional treat for everyone, rather than a staple food supply. The females and juveniles can't climb smooth surfaces, but the adult males can (though they don't do it often).


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've noticed the males scurry up the side before quickly burrowing again, but haven't had any issues with it. 
I hope to get some decent production out of these, as I don't plan on feeding from them for at least a year except for the occasional culling of extra males.

I know that both my dubias and hissers seem to produce more with regular citrus feedings. 
Has anyone else figured out any tricks with these little guys?


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I assume we're talking about Blaberidae sp. "Kenya". I've had them for awhile now and got them from Kyle over at RoachCrossing. 

They seem to be a bit slower going but then they start to pick up a bit. The females are also wingless. I keep mine on dampened peat/organic soil at about 85F. Only one side of container is on heat pad, so they can move to either temperature if necessary. I also offer pieces of egg crate on the surface and will usually find a few dozen hiding on the underside of them.

I feed once a week, mainly a salad consisting of greens, potato, carrots, tomato and occasionally I will offer other fruits like grapes, blue berries, and strawberries.


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

How do they seem to do with crowding?


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

My colony isn't big enough yet to tell. Plus, the container is pretty big as well and not sure the exact size but I'll check when I get home. Do any of you guys keep them in smaller containers, like 6 quart shoe boxes?


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought two starter colonies and combined them in a 6"ish shallow deli cup. There aren't very many adults, but quite a few nymphs growing like weeds. They seem to really like fresh Mazuri monkey biscuits.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I am using a Sterilite 16 qt container. I also occasionally offer Mazuri pellets, but the tortoise kind.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

My fear with using roaches is the fact they could attack frogs when adults or eat the eggs. I once kept B. lateralis and I will never keep them again after I found adult roaches escaping from the firebellied toads' tank to wind up in the mantella tank. Creepy! 

While 1/2" may seem less intimidating, would they attack smaller frogs like thumbnails or harass adults of larger species?


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I suppose that depends. Since for darts you'd only be feeding off the nymphs, I don't see an issue. I feed them to my mantellas on occasion, and they really can't smooth surfaces AT ALL, with the exception of adult males. The small nymphs aren't even able to climb out of the lid from a deli container. So bowl feeding is definitely an option with these.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

How well do they survive outside their cage or a vivarium? I will never keep Blatta lateralis ever again. B. lateralis could not "climb" glass, but enough residue from supplements and mineral deposits on the feeding dish allowed nymphs to get out. Also, sometimes frogs would grab one, but reject it out of the bowl.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, they do not survive well outside of vivarium conditions.


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I have some of these (also from Glass Box Tropicals @ Frog Day Staten Island). These remain very small and don't breed explosively in frog tank conditions (at least in my experience). I have had no problem with them escaping or taking over in any tanks that I have put them in although I only have them in larger frog tanks (terriblis and larger). I have never seen any escapees (unlike some dubia roaches in the past). Even when I put them in an 85ish degree environment, they didn't reproduce out of control. I wish that I could get them to reproduce faster!

As far as harassing any frogs, they usually burrow into the litter so I don't think the larger frogs would ever be bothered. Thumbnails may be irritated by the presence of adults in their vicinity, but as I stated previously, I only have them in tanks with larger frogs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, I wonder if they might make a good vivarium janitor as well *if they don't bother the frogs or the eggs. Regarding burrowing, blatta lateralis will also hide in the darkest crevices.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd trust them as part of an actual cleanup crew. I'm not sure how plant safe they are, but mine definitely eat cork bark. Slowly, but it is definitely going away.


----------

